# White Screen of Death again...



## OmegaForever (Dec 10, 2007)

Was the whole thing a good idea?


----------



## Charrio (Dec 10, 2007)

OmegaForever said:
			
		

> Was the whole thing a good idea?



Oh god again, all within 24hrs


----------



## OmegaForever (Dec 10, 2007)

Wewt! It is back!


----------



## sixclaws (Dec 10, 2007)

OmegaForever said:
			
		

> Was the whole thing a good idea?



FA is back


----------



## SynjoDeonecros (Dec 10, 2007)

This is getting ridiculous. The damn thing's been going on the blink ever since it was moved to the new server. Something seriously needs to be done to keep this from happening again.


----------



## Nicona Shadowwolf (Dec 10, 2007)

Has anyone heard from admin or a moderator as to what is causing this yet?  Hope it is nothing to serious.


----------



## CyberFoxx (Dec 10, 2007)

SynjoDeonecros said:
			
		

> This is getting ridiculous. The damn thing's been going on the blink ever since it was moved to the new server. Something seriously needs to be done to keep this from happening again.



Actually, it was just as common even before the server move.


----------



## SynjoDeonecros (Dec 11, 2007)

CyberFoxx said:
			
		

> SynjoDeonecros said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Not this frequent. I mean, three solid days in a row, it's gone down. Seriously, what's up?


----------



## Ainoko (Dec 11, 2007)

SynjoDeonecros said:
			
		

> CyberFoxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I was going through my submissions gallery when I got the Ooops message saying that I may have typed in teh wrong address.


----------



## Charrio (Dec 11, 2007)

Not loading again?


----------



## blade (Dec 11, 2007)

http://www.furaffinityforums.net/showthread.php?tid=15269


----------



## Charrio (Dec 15, 2007)

OMG The white screen is BACK!!!!


----------



## fuzzyfigeryuchi (Dec 15, 2007)

Come back FA D:


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 15, 2007)

OmegaForever said:
			
		

> Was the whole thing a good idea?



im having the screen too. They'll most likely put it up on site status


----------



## Dragoneer (Dec 15, 2007)

Mechanic: Somebody set up us the White Screen!
Operator: We lose signal.
Captain: What!
Operator: Main Screen turn white!
Captain: Oh noes!!
FERROX: How are you gentlemen!!
FERROX: All your screen are turn to white.


----------



## Emil (Dec 15, 2007)

Preyfar said:
			
		

> Mechanic: Somebody set up us the White Screen!
> Operator: We lose signal.
> Captain: What!
> Operator: Main Screen turn white!
> ...



This made my day sir! XD


----------



## Charrio (Dec 15, 2007)

*Had to doodle this real quick*
[attachment=2169]


----------



## savilian (Dec 15, 2007)

Oh great....Not the white armagddon again.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Dec 15, 2007)

*sobs*
When will it be back!?!


----------



## Charrio (Dec 15, 2007)

WOHOO IT IS BACK!!


----------



## savilian (Dec 15, 2007)

White again.Linkloss.


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Dec 15, 2007)

I haven't seen any occurance of it today, so chances are they've set up a counter to it or they're just sitting in front of it and making sure it doesn't screw up.


----------



## McRoz (Dec 15, 2007)

AUGH! I've been trying to submit something but that accursed blank screen won't let me get past step 2![/align]


----------



## kex (Dec 16, 2007)

Woo, FA blanked out my comment responses with its wondrous white screen, now I have no idea if I responded to them, or how many times. :s


----------



## SDWolf (Dec 16, 2007)

White Screen of Death, yet again.  Just happened a few minutes ago.  -.-


----------



## Rhari (Dec 16, 2007)

Whhiiittteeee sssccccrrreeeeennnnnn!!! D: *bounces around the forums*


----------



## yak (Dec 16, 2007)

White screen is there to remind you that you still have a whole life in front of you, and not just a screen filled with pr0n.
You have a blank canvas you are free to draw anything upon, collaborate, and get amazing results in the end. It's all there, right behind the canvas, a doorway that leads to places to explore and endeavors to pursue. 

It's not an indication of error, it's a series of opportunities waiting to be seized.

-
On a more serious note, measures have been taken to, theoretically, make a whitescreen happen once a blue moon.


----------

